# New wildlife documentary-Warning! Graphic Images!



## PHRAG (Sep 8, 2006)

The following sequence is from my new documentary. I spent 25 minutes stalking the elusive Felinus cantaloupeus, and now I give you this sneek preview. I am working on purchasing the rights for "Too Much Time On My Hands" by Styx for the theme music.






Here we see the herd gathering by the watering hole.





Unaware of the danger that is lurking nearby, a young bite of Cantaloupe breaks away from the herd.





Notice the sleek and powerful physique of the Felinus cantaloupeus. The "Cantaloupe Cat" sniffs the air, training his senses on his prey.






His eyes narrow and lock on the young Cantaloupe. His cat-like reflexes push him into attack mode.





And in a flurry of motion, he strikes.





The young Cantaloupe is no match for the seasoned hunter. It struggles under the immense pressure of his powerful jaws.





He delivers the killing blow.





He will spend many, many seconds licking the juices and devouring his kill before sauntering off into the wild to clean his exotic fur, and nap on a secluded sofa.


----------



## Heather (Sep 8, 2006)

That is the funniest thing I've seen in days. 
Especially the "sleek and powerful physique" part. :rollhappy:

Canteloupe, who knew it was a cat's best friend? 
Lefty is a nut (just like his loving, sharing owner.)


----------



## Mark (Sep 8, 2006)

I shouldn't have looked, especially after just eating (jamaican curry rub grilled pork chop with polenta and mixed greens salad) Now I need to know how to get puke off a laptop. Well, at least finally now everything in my house has been puked on. I might as well have kids.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2006)

Mark said:


> I shouldn't have looked, especially after just eating (jamaican curry rub grilled pork chop with polenta and mixed greens salad) Now I need to know how to get puke off a laptop. Well, at least finally now everything in my house has been puked on. I might as well have kids.


:rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh good, you found it!


----------



## swamprad (Feb 20, 2008)

Phrag, that's hilarious!!


----------



## Sirius (Feb 20, 2008)

This is an old thread from a year and a half ago. Lefty, the cantaloupe eating cat featured in this thread passed away earlier this week. He was a great companion, and as you can see, also a great hunter.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 20, 2008)

Phrag, sorry for your loss. Lefty looks like he was a happy contented fellow!


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry for the sad news. 

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your cat ity: Hopefully there is an animal shelter near you so you can get another.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 21, 2008)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:
Lefty left happy!!
I should clarify that I'm sorry for your loss. I thoroughly enjoyed that thread & it appeared that Lefty was a well cared for & loved cat!


----------



## Corbin (Feb 21, 2008)

:sob::sob::sob:


----------

